# قاعات الافراح المسيحية (اقتراح يارب يعجبكم )



## ireen (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+
بصوا يا جماعة احنا طبعا اول حاجة بنفكر فيها اول ما نحدد معاد الخطوبة او الفرح هنعمله فيييين؟
وفى ناس كتير بتفضل قاعات الافراح المسيحية يعنى الى تبع كنيسة او كده خصوصا الكنائس الكاثوليكية هى الى بيبقا ليها قاعات افراح كتير كمان بتبقا اسعارها طبعا مناسبة جدا يعنى فى المعقول مش غالية اوى ولا رخيصة اوى وانا دورت فى منتديات مسيحية كتير وبصراحة ملقتش اى حاجة عن الموضوع ده فقولت انى اعمل موضوع عن القاعات دى واى حد عنده معلومة عن اى قاعة يعرفها يحطلنا اسمها وعنوانها ولو فى تليفونات يعرفها يحطها عشان كلنا نستفيد وانا اولكم
ياريت تكون الفكرة كويسة وعجبتكم ...
والى عنده معلومة ميبخلش
وربنا يدبر احوالكم
+​


----------



## ireen (25 أكتوبر 2010)

​معقولة يا جماعة هى الفكرة مش عجباكوا خالص كده
طب حتى قولولى انها وحشة


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*سلام و نعمة اختي الغالية 

الموضوع اللي انتي عارضاه يتطلب وجود معلومات و بيانات شخصية مثل عناوين القاعات و ارقام التيليفونات
و المنتدى هنا يحرص كل الحرص على سلامة المعلومات و البيانات الشخصية ايا كانت سواء للاعضاء او الكنائس 

ربنا يباركك اختي الغالية ​*


----------



## ireen (25 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام ونعمة ياروز
طب وفيها ايه لما نحط عناوين وتليفونات قاعات افراح مسيحية مش احسن ما الناس تدوخ وبتروح تعمله فى اى قاعة برا على الاقل يمكن هنا لما الناس تلاقى ان فى فعلا قاعات كتيرة وتليفوناتهم موجودة يقدروا يستعلموا بيها هيبقا احسن وانا بقول لو حد عارف بس مش شرط يعنى حتى لو عارف عنوان بس كده اى معلومة ممكن تفيد وصدقينى انا الى شجعنى انى لقيت الموضوع ده منتشر اوى بس على القاعات والنوادى والحاجات دى فقولت لو فى حاجة زى كده مسيحية موضوع يجمع كل ده هيبقا حلو اوى
وعلى العموم لو الموضوع ضد قوانين المنتدى فانا اسفة
وشكرا ليكى​


----------



## Sibelle (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مافي عنكم دليل تلفونات الشركات و المحلات؟
اكيد حتلاقي بدل القاعة او المطعم 100​


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ireen قال:


> سلام ونعمة ياروز
> طب وفيها ايه لما نحط عناوين وتليفونات قاعات افراح مسيحية مش احسن ما الناس تدوخ وبتروح تعمله فى اى قاعة برا على الاقل يمكن هنا لما الناس تلاقى ان فى فعلا قاعات كتيرة وتليفوناتهم موجودة يقدروا يستعلموا بيها هيبقا احسن وانا بقول لو حد عارف بس مش شرط يعنى حتى لو عارف عنوان بس كده اى معلومة ممكن تفيد وصدقينى انا الى شجعنى انى لقيت الموضوع ده منتشر اوى بس على القاعات والنوادى والحاجات دى فقولت لو فى حاجة زى كده مسيحية موضوع يجمع كل ده هيبقا حلو اوى
> وعلى العموم لو الموضوع ضد قوانين المنتدى فانا اسفة
> وشكرا ليكى​



*حبيبتي المنتدى هنا مش بس بيدخلوه مسيحيين هذا اولا 
و ثانيا اقسام المنتدى مقروءة لكل من هو على صفحة الانترنت 
و هناك مخاطرة كبيرة تكمن في عرض هذه المعلومات لاي شخص كان 
فنحن لا نعلم من هو هذا الشخص و ما طريقة تفكيره و هنا تكمن الخطورة بان تكون هذه المعلومات في يد اشخاص غرباء عن الوسط المسيحي ​*


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2010)

كل فرح وله ترتيباته بالتفاهم مع أسره العروسين

ربنا يفرح كل أولاده


----------

